# Baby wild rats - 2 bucks



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

I have a pair of orphan wild rats looking for a home in around 6 weeks time.

They are both bucks and will be treated for internal/external parasites and Leptospirosis before homing, and should be very tame indeed due to being handfed.

There are pictures here of them: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.604528056227133.1073741835.167530833260193&type=1
Please message me for any more information. Pictures will be updated regularly on my facebook page.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

How cute how were they found?


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

They were brought as 'presents' by a local lady's cat, one by one until she kept the cat inside, so she couldn't bring any more in.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spoiled_rat said:


> They were brought as 'presents' by a local lady's cat, one by one until she kept the cat inside, so she couldn't bring any more in.


Oh wow pretty lucky little ratties then,he must have found the nest,wonder if mummy rat had a bit of sense to get out of there.

Lucky babies cant believe it.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> Oh wow pretty lucky little ratties then,he must have found the nest,wonder if mummy rat had a bit of sense to get out of there.
> 
> Lucky babies cant believe it.


Apparently the cat usually brings frogs, toads and slugs in, and plays with them (alive) in her bedroom, so this was a nice furry surprise for the owner :lol:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spoiled_rat said:


> Apparently the cat usually brings frogs, toads and slugs in, and plays with them (alive) in her bedroom, so this was a nice furry surprise for the owner :lol:


Could they eat solids by the time of rescue?


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

No, I have been hand-feeding them with lactol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spoiled_rat said:


> No, I have been hand-feeding them with lactol


Aww sweet,was it hard? Did they suckle well?


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

I am still feeding them, they do fine once they get the hang of the syringe.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Bump! Still looking for a home


----------

